# So, I’m picking up a spaniel this week.



## Clodagh (4 May 2022)

I feel the need to sit in a dark room. 
She has worked on a shoot but has done nothing bar have a litter for the last couple of years. She’s ball obsessed and very greedy, which bodes well for training. 
She’s bigger than I remember, just on the small side of normal.
Her Grandsire is Buccleuch Pepper, a kennel name even I have heard of! 
I’m quite excited in a ‘I hope my husband can forgive me’ sort of way. 🤪
Now to book some ‘how to train a spaniel’ lessons 😁


----------



## Roxylola (4 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Now to book some ‘how to train a spaniel’ lessons 😁
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I think mine is pretty easy but she came just after minihound so 🤷‍♀️😂
Mine doesn't work but she's a super drivey buzzy little dog, and she's just always happy and wants to please 😊


----------



## dogatemysalad (4 May 2022)

Wow, good luck with her. You're in for lots of fun and a little exhaustion. Will photos be following ?


----------



## SAujla (4 May 2022)

If photos don't follow then we just report this thread for abuse and unacceptable content


----------



## Moobli (4 May 2022)

Look forward to hearing how you get on with her.


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (4 May 2022)

Exciting! Looking forward to photos and hearing all about her


----------



## pistolpete (4 May 2022)

I’d love another giddy spaniel!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 May 2022)

Exciting!


----------



## twiggy2 (4 May 2022)

I have banned spaniels from the future dogs as part of the household list, good luck....


----------



## TheChestnutThing (4 May 2022)

SPANIEL SPANIEL SPANIEL SPANIEL BALL BALL BALL SPANIEL SPANIEL SPANIEL SPANIEL BALL BALL BALL....If she is anything like mine, this will be your day 24 hours a day every day....it's amazing!  Until you get a muddy ball plopped on your white show breeches at 10pm as you are trying to pack for a show....still would not change the crazy spaniel for anything in the world.

Enjoy her!


----------



## maisie06 (4 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I feel the need to sit in a dark room.
She has worked on a shoot but has done nothing bar have a litter for the last couple of years. She’s ball obsessed and very greedy, which bodes well for training.
She’s bigger than I remember, just on the small side of normal.
Her Grandsire is Buccleuch Pepper, a kennel name even I have heard of!
I’m quite excited in a ‘I hope my husband can forgive me’ sort of way. 🤪
Now to book some ‘how to train a spaniel’ lessons 😁
		
Click to expand...

That's some seriously nice breeding there! A friend has a dog  of that line and it's phenomonel!

Oh and you don't train spaniels - they train you!!


----------



## ycbm (4 May 2022)

So where are the photos ?  💁🙇🤷


----------



## Clodagh (4 May 2022)

She’s a funny little thing and not without her issues. I can’t post pics until I get her home. She’s black and white and not terribly pretty.
She will be kennelled, she never has been in a house. She walks in circles the whole time, so far as I saw yesterday, carrying a ball. Like a bear at the zoo. She’ll be terribly one sided but her nails won’t need cutting. 😳. I’m feeling fairly positive. In between thinking WTF !


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			She’s a funny little thing and not without her issues. I can’t post pics until I get her home. She’s black and white and not terribly pretty.
She will be kennelled, she never has been in a house. She walks in circles the whole time, so far as I saw yesterday, carrying a ball. Like a bear at the zoo. She’ll be terribly one sided but her nails won’t need cutting. 😳. I’m feeling fairly positive. In between thinking WTF !
		
Click to expand...

Lucky girl xx


----------



## TheresaW (4 May 2022)

Amymay said:



			Lucky girl xx
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea how lucky she is. Sorry C. You know how I feel.


----------



## Michen (4 May 2022)

Every one of my friends who have (working) spanners who adore and are ball obsessed have trained their dog to switch off and not be like that in the house. There is just no need for them to be hectic all the time. Of the ten spaniels I know well none of them are like that or remotely exhausting to be around and they all have huge drive. 


Lucky dog C, can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (4 May 2022)

Very exciting! Will look forward to pics and updates 

My brother's spaniel has just had pups and I so wish we could have one. Although even without Ivy I'm not sure we could keep up with a spaniel!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			She’s a funny little thing and not without her issues. I can’t post pics until I get her home. She’s black and white and not terribly pretty.
She will be kennelled, she never has been in a house. She walks in circles the whole time, so far as I saw yesterday, carrying a ball. Like a bear at the zoo. She’ll be terribly one sided but her nails won’t need cutting. 😳. I’m feeling fairly positive. In between thinking WTF !
		
Click to expand...

Spaniels can be very obsessive. I know one that just goes round the garden in circles (not mine). It makes me so sad. 

You'll be fine, C, she will have a good life with you. Her looks will improve and grow on you. Ugly duckling syndrome? Goose was not pretty at the start! 

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Chiffy (5 May 2022)

Morning Clodagh, I haven’t got over the shock of this decision yet! I didn’t think you would go near another spaniel. Good luck!


----------



## Clodagh (5 May 2022)

Chiffy said:



			Morning Clodagh, I haven’t got over the shock of this decision yet! I didn’t think you would go near another spaniel. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

You’re more worried than I am! 🤣


----------



## Clodagh (5 May 2022)

So she’s just been in season and ‘may have been caught by a Labrador’. But ‘hopefully not’. Having a litter was not in my immediate plans. Fingers crossed the hopefully not is accurate. 
For travelling… I have a dog box and I think she’ll be safer in it wearing a collar and light lead. She can’t strangle herself in there can she? I’m just thinking as she is nervous me reaching in to put a lead on will be intimidating and she’ll either bite or bolt. I may be overthinking but I want to get day 1 right.


----------



## Annette4 (5 May 2022)

When we bought Ginny home I popped her in the box with a thin lead attached and fed out the door then popped a slip lead on her to actually get her out. Not ideal but it was such a long drive we needed to stop for toilet breaks and I had the same worries about her bolting.


----------



## Michen (5 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			So she’s just been in season and ‘may have been caught by a Labrador’. But ‘hopefully not’. Having a litter was not in my immediate plans. Fingers crossed the hopefully not is accurate.
For travelling… I have a dog box and I think she’ll be safer in it wearing a collar and light lead. She can’t strangle herself in there can she? I’m just thinking as she is nervous me reaching in to put a lead on will be intimidating and she’ll either bite or bolt. I may be overthinking but I want to get day 1 right.
		
Click to expand...

Morning after jab thingy? Not sure how many days after it can be used.


----------



## Michen (5 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			So she’s just been in season and ‘may have been caught by a Labrador’. But ‘hopefully not’. Having a litter was not in my immediate plans. Fingers crossed the hopefully not is accurate.
For travelling… I have a dog box and I think she’ll be safer in it wearing a collar and light lead. She can’t strangle herself in there can she? I’m just thinking as she is nervous me reaching in to put a lead on will be intimidating and she’ll either bite or bolt. I may be overthinking but I want to get day 1 right.
		
Click to expand...

I would never put a dog in anything with a collar on, friend bred a lovely litter of labs and at it's new home one puppy hanged itself inside it's crate getting it caught.

That said I can see the potential issue so bit of a catch 22!


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 May 2022)

Slip line FTW. And the missmate jab if there's time.


----------



## Clodagh (5 May 2022)

It was about 2 weeks ago, if it happened. 🤞.
CC, being dim, what’s FTW? Either Full Time Wearing or Field Trial Winner!? 😄


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 May 2022)

For The Win


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2022)

FFS, I can't (well actually I can) believe that she may be pregnant. Talk to the vets, see if they suggest anything. Her previous owner........... , no I can't say what I feel, I'll get banned.


----------



## Clodagh (5 May 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			For The Win
		
Click to expand...

Me old and out of touch!


----------



## Spotherisk (5 May 2022)

She sounds just like all the spanner’s I’ve ever known 🤣


----------



## babymare (5 May 2022)

Our spaniel is content having 2 very good walks a day. Occasionally she has mad 10 mins but half 6 at night she’s asleep snoring until next day😀 we were blessed 🤣


----------



## gunnergundog (5 May 2022)

Ha! 
All I will say is that four years can make a vast change in the needs/requirements and perceptions of both humans and dogs, plus the attendant human relations!  (Check our PM history if wondering what I am on about!) Good luck...hope it works out for you this time.

PS Has there been a divorce that I wasn't aware of in the preceding four years?  Just asking!  
PPS Will it be a 'pointy' dog next?


----------



## druid (5 May 2022)

She can still have Alizin (mismate)

Also, Pepper is known for throwing soft neurotic quirky dogs (I have several with the lines including a son of his). Pepper is by an Irish dog (Broc) bred literally down the road from me and campaigned by a good friend so I have much of his breeding in my kennels.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2022)

druid said:



			She can still have Alizin (mismate)
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you could leave it 14 days. Will that mean she'll miscarry/expel? 

What the bloody hell was the previous owner thinking? 😡


----------



## GSD Woman (6 May 2022)

I don't remember the exact circumstances but a friend had to have the mismate injection with one of her shorthair bitches. She left her at the vet's office while she (friend) went to work.  It sounded like it was a whelping with half baked puppies. <-unable to survive out of the womb.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2022)

IMHO you're being very kind but nuts by taking on another spanner, Clodagh, let alone one that has been let down so badly by her previous owners as this one, but I wish you all the best with her.

It seems that some HHOers know where she's come from IRL, and it's not good.

Fingers crossed that it all works out, even if you end up getting her set up to move to another good home later on.


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

On our way home


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

She’s actually quite pretty. Quiet but not too bad. We are at a motorway services (she’s not coming out) so it’s smelly and noisy.


----------



## ellieb (6 May 2022)

She looks really pretty!


----------



## spacefaer (6 May 2022)

I believe they give the "morning after" jab after 21 days


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

Well we’re off to the vet, she’s got a horrible discharge. 🤞


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Well we’re off to the vet, she’s got a horrible discharge. 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Poor girl. Thank god you've taken her on.


----------



## SAujla (6 May 2022)

She is the luckiest spaniel, even if she can't work her she can hopefully be rehomed and finally have a happier life


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Well we’re off to the vet, she’s got a horrible discharge. 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Oh goodness . Poor dog, but such a lucky one to have found you.

Please update once vets have seen her.


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

Things you never plan for. I ought to get an ok to spay her as technically she’s on loan, but no reply from her owner and vet wants to do it now.
It will of course be done whether owner says yes or no. They are just scanning her to check if she’s empty.


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Things you never plan for. I ought to get an ok to spay her as technically she’s on loan, but no reply from her owner and vet wants to do it now.
It will of course be done whether owner says yes or no. They are just scanning her to check if she’s empty.
		
Click to expand...

Do they suspect pyometra?


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

Amymay said:



			Do they suspect pyometra?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 May 2022)

Shite


----------



## Nasicus (6 May 2022)

Oh christ, all fingers crossed for the little maid Clodagh!


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Shite
		
Click to expand...

No good deed goes unpunished. 🙄


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

Surgery went well. No leakage. I can pick her up soon. The first vet advised she went to OOH for overnight monitoring but this was the senior vet and she said she didn’t think it was necessary ( with all due disclaimers). 🤞


----------



## palo1 (6 May 2022)

Blimey @Clodagh!! Lucky little dog that she came into your hands though I feel a bit sad for the poor wee thing having vile discharge/pyo.  I hope she recovers well and can start over again with you.  Good on you for taking her.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 May 2022)

Unluckiest/luckiest spaniel ever! How are you going to keep her separate from the others?


----------



## Spotherisk (6 May 2022)

Not great from the former owner 🙄 poor thing.  Oh well it will give you time to bond!


----------



## BeansNsausages (6 May 2022)

Poor love. What a day she has had.


----------



## Moobli (6 May 2022)

What a pretty girl she is.
What a welcome though 😞. Thank goodness she’s come to you.  Fingers crossed she recovers quickly.


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2022)

Spotherisk said:



			Not great from the former owner 🙄 poor thing.  Oh well it will give you time to bond!
		
Click to expand...

It’s the risk you take with an unspayed bitch.  However, there’s clearly a back story - and she’s clearly landed on her feet with Clodagh.  Let’s hope the previous owners stump up for the surgery costs.


----------



## druid (6 May 2022)

At least it takes the decision out of your hands on spay or not. Hope she bounces back quickly


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2022)

She’s very unsettled. Understandably, and also she only woke up 45 minutes before I picked her up. She is now feeling rotten, in a house (never been in one before) and surrounded by strange dogs and people. Poor little mite.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2022)

Poor little love.  Hopefully she will soon work out how much better off she is with you.  
.


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2022)

Bless her little heart 🥹💕


----------



## SAujla (6 May 2022)

The timing on you getting her is so fortunate it doesn't bear thinking about if your delayed picking her up even by a few days, she is extremely lucky


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 May 2022)

Was this always the timescale for you to have her, or did previous owner notice something was off with her and want her gone?


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2022)

Hope the little love had a reasonable night x


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Was this always the timescale for you to have her, or did previous owner notice something was off with her and want her gone?
		
Click to expand...

Was always the plan, I could have had her earlier but this worked for when I was going to Essex anyway.


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2022)

She’s fine this morning. Back to the vets for the day for more fluids and things, I’m working anyway so that works.


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2022)

The vet has offered to rehome her. They love her! 😄.
I said if it doesn’t work out they’d be first and she said ‘I really mean it you know’. 
She weighs 11.4kgs. That’s small, right? There was a working springer at the vets and she was at least twice the size.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (7 May 2022)

Sounds like she came to you at the right time. Happy to hear that she's being taken care of and even has an alternative new home lined up 😅


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			The vet has offered to rehome her. They love her! 😄.
I said if it doesn’t work out they’d be first and she said ‘I really mean it you know’.
She weighs 11.4kgs. That’s small, right? There was a working springer at the vets and she was at least twice the size.
		
Click to expand...

Strikes me as very small. I think mine are about 18kg at 9 months. Bear is 26kg, but he’s definitely more Labrador sized, very big for a springer, although the American show (bench) ones are apparently much bigger. I would have thought that’s more cocker sized.


----------



## SAujla (7 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			The vet has offered to rehome her. They love her! 😄.
I said if it doesn’t work out they’d be first and she said ‘I really mean it you know’.
She weighs 11.4kgs. That’s small, right? There was a working springer at the vets and she was at least twice the size.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she was malnourished and never got enough food to grow properly, sounds likely given the dire circumstances you found her in


----------



## Spotherisk (7 May 2022)

I think our Louis (Cocker) is around 15kg, yes she is small.  All the better to get into bramble bushes though!


----------



## Roxylola (7 May 2022)

There's a lot of variation in working bred spaniels, mines about 12kg


----------



## Karran (7 May 2022)

Just reading this now! Poor little dog! Good on you for rehoming her! 

Mrs Spaniel is around 13-14kg


----------



## druid (7 May 2022)

Not small for trialling lines, my B/W bitch is 13.8kg, the tiny L/W is only 12kg. Very few of the chunky/heavy ones come from trial breeding as they don't look as flash or get under cover as efficiently


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2022)

druid said:



			Not small for trialling lines, my B/W bitch is 13.8kg, the tiny L/W is only 12kg. Very few of the chunky/heavy ones come from trial breeding as they don't look as flash or get under cover as efficiently
		
Click to expand...

Well that’s an answer, I wondered if being tiny she’d struggle with what we work in around here. Apparently not!


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Well that’s an answer, I wondered if being tiny she’d struggle with what we work in around here. Apparently not!
		
Click to expand...

How’s she doing?


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2022)

Amymay said:



			How’s she doing?
		
Click to expand...

She was at the vets all day today, she’s in her cage now. She’s fine if you stand still, will even nudge for a stroke but if you move your feet there’s a meltdown. Walking round the garden is a slow and steady shuffle!


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 May 2022)

You're a star, Clodagh.

How's Mr Clodagh taking to the new arrival?


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			You're a star, Clodagh.

How's Mr Clodagh taking to the new arrival?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t tell anyone but he likes her! He was not keen, but has been caught by her cage chatting.
She is very nervous of men, but he’s proper ‘doggie’ and she is ok with him. At least neutral, not cowering.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 May 2022)

She looks very sweet, so good that you have got her away from previous people .  At least she is guaranteed a good home even if you can’t keep her.  Well done you 👍


----------



## Morwenna (7 May 2022)

Sounds like she’s lucky to have ended up with you.


----------



## PapaverFollis (7 May 2022)

Oh poor little poppet. I hope she's feeling better soon. It's a good job she found you.


----------



## Spotherisk (7 May 2022)

I really want to know how Pen is taking to her!?


----------



## TheresaW (7 May 2022)

Spotherisk said:



			I really want to know how Pen is taking to her!?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I forgot to ask. I bet she’s fine.


----------



## Nasicus (7 May 2022)

Glad the little lady seems to be recovering!
Any word from the previous owner, or even a toss given?


----------



## Clodagh (8 May 2022)

Spotherisk said:



			I really want to know how Pen is taking to her!?
		
Click to expand...

Fine. Pen doesn’t like big brutish dogs but is ok with anything polite. Tawny has failed to acknowledge her (but hasn’t Scout yet, either 😄). Ffee is a bit jealous but just showing that by being silly.
But (and if you aren’t mad you won’t get this) having always said Pen would be a petty burocrat in RL we did decide the cage would be plastered in noise abatement notices this morning.
I did a fail though, I didn’t undo her bodysuit quickly enough so she pee’d a bit in it so I had to take it off and put the emergency cone on. Tricky! We got there and I now know she would never bite as tbh I don’t think she could have been any more scared.


----------



## Clodagh (8 May 2022)

Nasicus said:



			Glad the little lady seems to be recovering!
Any word from the previous owner, or even a toss given?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are embarrassed and have offered to pay.


----------



## twiggy2 (8 May 2022)

Poor soul, spaniel or not I would have stepped in in this sort of situation to offer a stepping stone to a good longer home.
I had an ex breeding bitch (spaniel) for a while till I found her a permanent home.
She is very pretty.


----------



## Spotherisk (8 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Fine. Pen doesn’t like big brutish dogs but is ok with anything polite. Tawny has failed to acknowledge her (but hasn’t Scout yet, either 😄). Ffee is a bit jealous but just showing that by being silly.
But (and if you aren’t mad you won’t get this) having always said Pen would be a petty burocrat in RL we did decide the cage would be plastered in noise abatement notices this morning.
I did a fail though, I didn’t undo her bodysuit quickly enough so she pee’d a bit in it so I had to take it off and put the emergency cone on. Tricky! We got there and I now know she would never bite as tbh I don’t think she could have been any more scared.
		
Click to expand...

I used a blow up collar on Rew, he paid no attention to it at all and it doesn’t clatter into stuff - wore it in the cage no problem.


----------



## Clodagh (8 May 2022)

Mine is miles too big! 🤣.
Although it’s more the getting the bodysuit off, and the cone on.
The bodysuit is drying on the Rayburn and can go back on soon. I can hardly wait for that bit of fun 😄


----------



## SAujla (8 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Yes they are embarrassed and have offered to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Charge them a premium. Its easy to be embarrassed now but they put her in this situation.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Mine is miles too big! 🤣.
Although it’s more the getting the bodysuit off, and the cone on.
The bodysuit is drying on the Rayburn and can go back on soon. I can hardly wait for that bit of fun 😄
		
Click to expand...




Feeling your pain here!  We had the yellow Lab spayed on Friday of last week because she can't cope with her hormones. We have 2 body suits and a blow-up collar, 1 body suit from the vet and a better shaped but poorer quality suit from Amazon, which ends up 'off the shoulder' by the end of the day.   Swapping them round is great fun!

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for her and that the enforced interactions with you help her to settle in well.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (8 May 2022)

Hm. This has now got me thinking about how to "dress" my Lab when she gets spayed next month 🤔


----------



## Clodagh (8 May 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Hm. This has now got me thinking about how to "dress" my Lab when she gets spayed next month 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Bodysuits are all the way the go to. I don’t normally change them, they keep them on for 10 days with me brushing under and around them with my hands. It’s hard with Pep as she doesn’t like being handled, particularly around her rear end so doing the poppers is difficult. Trying to bend her front legs to get them through the leg holes is an exercise in rigidity as well 😄. We did it with lots of treats. And Scout was shut away as his assistance dog stuff can get wearing.


----------



## Clodagh (8 May 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Feeling your pain here!  We had the yellow Lab spayed on Friday of last week because she can't cope with her hormones. We have 2 body suits and a blow-up collar, 1 body suit from the vet and a better shaped but poorer quality suit from Amazon, which ends up 'off the shoulder' by the end of the day.   Swapping them round is great fun!

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for her and that the enforced interactions with you help her to settle in well.
		
Click to expand...

At least you are on the home straight! I hope she is doing well.


----------



## Spotherisk (8 May 2022)

Rew’s ability to high-power wee straight forward onto his front legs meant the body suit was a no! 🤣


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			At least you are on the home straight! I hope she is doing well.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, she is. There was much discussion about whether it was the right thing, as you probably know, we don't routinely spay but she is now making a good recovery and would like more exercise than she is allowed.

@CC, the vet provided suit has 2 holes for front legs and  poppers at the tail end and fits quite closely around the tail. Yellow Lab came out of the surgery and immediately wet and messed the suit, with no warning. 
The other suit has 4 leg holes and fastenswith poppers along her back. It doesn't need to be undone when she goes out. 
We wash them daily and check the wound daily x2.  She wears the donut when left alone. She and her sister usually share a crate but are crated separately ATM.


----------



## SAujla (8 May 2022)

More pictures immediately


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 May 2022)

i used a body suit from amazon on my little terrier and it was really easy as it had poppers all along the back, she had a selection as it was a pack of 3,much better than a cone


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 May 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			i used a body suit from amazon on my little terrier and it was really easy as it had poppers all along the back, she had a selection as it was a pack of 3,much better than a cone
View attachment 92272
View attachment 92273
View attachment 92274

Click to expand...


Ours from Amazon looks like the striped one in your last pic. The poppers caused problems at first. Did you find that it stretched with washing?


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 May 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Ours from Amazon looks like the striped one in your last pic. The poppers caused problems at first. Did you find that it stretched with washing?
		
Click to expand...

no, they all washed really well and she only wore each one for 1 day so they had a few washes.  im really glad i used them instead of the collar as she seemed to be oblivious to them unlike when she had the collar on....they were not expensive either but i did have the extra small because she is miniature jack russell size


----------



## Clodagh (9 May 2022)

Pep has definitely been trained. Now she isn’t clamping flat so much whenever I stop on our lawn walks she sits up next to me on my left, does full eye contact then the thousand yard stare then back to eye contact. 
Yesterday she picked up a kong and sat and presented it. There’s hope!


----------



## Clodagh (9 May 2022)

Much better about being handled so she’s having an airing.


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2022)

She's gorgeous and what a lucky girl. Give her a squish from me when the time is right please. She has landed on her feet.


----------



## SAujla (9 May 2022)

She is so beautiful, what a lucky girl she is.


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 May 2022)

Oh bless her, those marks look like she's rubbed her face on the underneath of a kennel door/panel.


----------



## TPO (9 May 2022)

She's gorgeous 😍 

Well done @Clodagh for giving her a chance ❤


----------



## NinjaPony (9 May 2022)

You’ve done a very good thing taking her on, well done you. She looks brighter already, look forward to seeing how she blossoms in your care.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 May 2022)

The teeth! Proper thought that was Mitch and was wondering how you had a pic of him on your Facebook! 

She’s lush, I can’t wait to see her in action.


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

She’s had another check up (last night) and vet all happy. 
Walked with her this morning in the garden and she sits to the stop whistle, which is such a plus. 
She didn’t have bedding before and is loving digging her cage up and burying her head in it. 
Paid the vets bill last night, almost needed a little sit down, but what price on instant surgery, vet staying late for wake up and discharge. People tell me this vets is really expensive but I absolutely can’t fault them.


----------



## PapaverFollis (10 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Much better about being handled so she’s having an airing.
		
Click to expand...

Look at her! ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Look at her! ❤❤❤❤❤
		
Click to expand...

You’re the person. Where’s the off switch? 😄. She has no idea how to relax when I’m with her. If I say sit she sits, atremble, waiting for the next command. The labs know ‘stand down, soldier’ means stop hunting now, I wonder if she could learn ‘just relax for a minute.’


----------



## ihatework (10 May 2022)

Lucky lucky spanner.
Mad Clodagh 🤣


----------



## PapaverFollis (10 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			You’re the person. Where’s the off switch? 😄. She has no idea how to relax when I’m with her. If I say sit she sits, atremble, waiting for the next command. The labs know ‘stand down, soldier’ means stop hunting now, I wonder if she could learn ‘just relax for a minute.’
		
Click to expand...

"Please just f*ck off a minute, Hugo" works here. 😝  But that's the Sprollie.  Oscar Sprocker was pre-fitted with an off switch... inside...he sleeps happily (even, when life has been busy, without sufficient exercise).  Outside he's just constantly on Important Spaniel Business although because we frequented pubs and cafes when he was very small he does understand about being on a lead under a table.

Henry Spaniel's off switch only activates after 9pm. 😂


----------



## ihatework (10 May 2022)

Is it wrong that I seem to have trained my spaniel to back off the neediness by using the word ‘annoying’ said in a particular way 🙈


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

ihatework said:



			Is it wrong that I seem to have trained my spaniel to back off the neediness by using the word ‘annoying’ said in a particular way 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Whatever works!


----------



## TPO (10 May 2022)

ihatework said:



			Is it wrong that I seem to have trained my spaniel to back off the neediness by using the word ‘annoying’ said in a particular way 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Please teach me! Mine would crawl inside my skin if he could 🙈


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			"Please just f*ck off a minute, Hugo" works here. 😝  But that's the Sprollie.  Oscar Sprocker was pre-fitted with an off switch... inside...he sleeps happily (even, when life has been busy, without sufficient exercise).  Outside he's just constantly on Important Spaniel Business although because we frequented pubs and cafes when he was very small he does understand about being on a lead under a table.

Henry Spaniel's off switch only activates after 9pm. 😂[/QUOTE

Lol!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Roxylola (10 May 2022)

Google protocol for training calm, it's a step by miniscule step for training relaxation. Bit lengthy but it works


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 May 2022)

ihatework said:



			Is it wrong that I seem to have trained my spaniel to back off the neediness by using the word ‘annoying’ said in a particular way 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I do this too, is it from Harry Hill? A Freaky Eaters skit or something?! An-NOY-ing in a singsong way??


----------



## ihatework (10 May 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			I do this too, is it from Harry Hill? A Freaky Eaters skit or something?! An-NOY-ing in a singsong way??
		
Click to expand...

YES!!!! I was wracking my brain trying to think where I got it from


----------



## Penny Less (10 May 2022)

This spaniel/sprocker spent 3 days trapped in a storm drain, the look on her face !    Ooer that wasnt a good idea


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

I tell the Labradors to eff off but am trying to be nice here 🤣


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

Roxylola said:



			Google protocol for training calm, it's a step by miniscule step for training relaxation. Bit lengthy but it works
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Although she’s been in the kennel for an hour and is now unconscious in her cage, that might be the answer!


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 May 2022)

She is beautiful! What's her name?


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

TheOldTrout said:



			She is beautiful! What's her name?
		
Click to expand...

Pepper. But soon to be changed to Beetlebug. 🤣.
She’s from Blue’s former home, you may have guessed


----------



## CanteringCarrot (10 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I tell the Labradors to eff off but am trying to be nice here 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Funny. We say the same to our Labrador 😳


🤣




it works


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 May 2022)

Doing some detective work, you previously have liberated a terrier and a collie from the same place as Pepper came from, and have found them good homes. There might be more that I don't know of.

You're a really good sort, Clodagh, but is there anything that can be done long term to prevent this place from keeping dogs that they don't seem to be able to care for properly?


----------



## Auslander (10 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I tell the Labradors to eff off but am trying to be nice here 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad you said that. When my mad setter is doing "weirdo ears" and bouncing around - a simple "f off" seems to have the desired affect!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			You’re the person. Where’s the off switch? 😄. She has no idea how to relax when I’m with her. If I say sit she sits, atremble, waiting for the next command. The labs know ‘stand down, soldier’ means stop hunting now, I wonder if she could learn ‘just relax for a minute.’
		
Click to expand...

With luck, she’ll learn from them, although mine are doing no such thing. Hyper vigilant last night, there was no peace. Tonight, they’ve broken into both fenced off sections, killed the just resurrected clematis and dug up the just planted sweet peas. I’ve brought them in, there was one Mitch running upstairs incident-they are not allowed upstairs, not keen on puppies negotiating stairs, particularly when they think they’re the Flash. 



PapaverFollis said:



			"Please just f*ck off a minute, Hugo" works here. 😝  But that's the Sprollie.  Oscar Sprocker was pre-fitted with an off switch... inside...he sleeps happily (even, when life has been busy, without sufficient exercise).  Outside he's just constantly on Important Spaniel Business although because we frequented pubs and cafes when he was very small he does understand about being on a lead under a table.

Henry Spaniel's off switch only activates after 9pm. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Zak and Bear responded to eff off. Very quickly picked up on what was required!

 I have one early morning dog and one evening dog. Bear sleeps unless something is going on. I keep telling the OH we need to train them to sit quietly in pubs-by taking them there!


----------



## TheresaW (10 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Doing some detective work, you previously have liberated a terrier and a collie from the same place as Pepper came from, and have found them good homes. There might be more that I don't know of.

You're a really good sort, Clodagh, but is there anything that can be done long term to prevent this place from keeping dogs that they don't seem to be able to care for properly?
		
Click to expand...

This goofball 😍


----------



## druid (10 May 2022)

"Enough" means I'm done with your shit go lie down here. Even with up to 10 Springers indoors at once of an evening


----------



## Thistle (10 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Doing some detective work, you previously have liberated a terrier and a collie from the same place as Pepper came from, and have found them good homes. There might be more that I don't know of.

You're a really good sort, Clodagh, but is there anything that can be done long term to prevent this place from keeping dogs that they don't seem to be able to care for properly?
		
Click to expand...

Tiddlypom
 There is a young spaniel that I fostered and rehomed through Spaniel Aid too.


----------



## TheresaW (10 May 2022)

Thistle said:



			Tiddlypom
There is a young spaniel that I fostered and rehomed through Spaniel Aid too.
		
Click to expand...

She’s not a million miles from Clodagh now is she? Do you get updates? X


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

TheresaW said:



			She’s not a million miles from Clodagh now is she? Do you get updates? X
		
Click to expand...

Thistle shows me the odd update, she’s doing really well. That was a happy story.


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Doing some detective work, you previously have liberated a terrier and a collie from the same place as Pepper came from, and have found them good homes. There might be more that I don't know of.

You're a really good sort, Clodagh, but is there anything that can be done long term to prevent this place from keeping dogs that they don't seem to be able to care for properly?
		
Click to expand...

I can’t see it. And Pep probably the last one I’ll help, having moved away.


----------



## TheOldTrout (11 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Pepper. But soon to be changed to Beetlebug. 🤣.
She’s from Blue’s former home, you may have guessed
		
Click to expand...

My cousin used to have a dog called Pepper, a fox terrier.
Blue has settled very happily into his home but I suspect he is a born lap dog! (Guess who's sat leaning against my leg while I type this!)


----------



## Clodagh (11 May 2022)

This is relaxing…

Next instruction please… 🤣.
I know she shouldn’t be on the foot stool.


----------



## Clodagh (11 May 2022)

She must have been trained. If I walk she hunts, if I stop she sits. Immediate recall on whistle and sit up. 
Had a complete meltdown when wearing the cone in the cage while her bodysuit dried off this morning. Stitches do t seem to have burst yet!


----------



## TheOldTrout (11 May 2022)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			This is relaxing…

Next instruction please… 🤣.
I know she shouldn’t be on the foot stool.
		
Click to expand...

That face! And for a dog who has never been indoors before you had her!

Reckon this one's a keeper .


----------



## Clodagh (11 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			That face! And for a dog who has never been indoors before you had her!

Reckon this one's a keeper .
		
Click to expand...

She’s ok if she’ll bring me a pheasant! I’m sure she will.
First training session booked for the 24th.


----------



## SAujla (11 May 2022)

Give it a rest, you are smitten and in love with her. I understand you won't publicly admit this yet because it might be seen as too soon but we all know. She is fantastic, very beautiful and you are clearly enjoying training her already


----------



## Clodagh (11 May 2022)

SAujla said:



			Give it a rest, you are smitten and in love with her. I understand you won't publicly admit this yet because it might be seen as too soon but we all know. She is fantastic, very beautiful and you are clearly enjoying training her already
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a lot more cold blooded since the numbers went through the roof! 😀


----------



## Thistle (11 May 2022)

TheresaW said:



			She’s not a million miles from Clodagh now is she? Do you get updates? X
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do, she's living the dream, lovely new owners, neutered male Visla friend.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			This is relaxing…

Next instruction please… 🤣.
I know she shouldn’t be on the foot stool.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, she’s very dainty, those feet! I see the teeth again! The brown on her snout is like my two b/W, it’s very visible in their ears when it’s bright.


----------



## Moobli (12 May 2022)

She’s extremely cute!  I’ll keep everything crossed she brings you that pheasant thereby having her new Devon residency secured.


----------



## Clodagh (12 May 2022)

If I’m in sight or earshot she is settled, if I’m out of sight she howls. If she can see another human or dog she is better but it’s all about me.
I get that she thinks I’m the bee’s knee’s, but how best to deal with it? I’m usually busy and moving about so if she is caged I pop in and out of view but when we sat to watch a bit of tv tonight things got very loud.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			If I’m in sight or earshot she is settled, if I’m out of sight she howls. If she can see another human or dog she is better but it’s all about me.
I get that she thinks I’m the bee’s knee’s, but how best to deal with it? I’m usually busy and moving about so if she is caged I pop in and out of view but when we sat to watch a bit of tv tonight things got very loud.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t help. Goose is on my knee. Don’t you fancy a lap dog? 🐶😜


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 May 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I can’t help. Goose is on my knee. Don’t you fancy a lap dog? 🐶😜
		
Click to expand...


Sit to watch TV where she can see you?


----------



## Clodagh (13 May 2022)

Her coming in the sitting room is not an option. She would be kennelled if it wasn’t for the surgery, and we are working on that during the day. She has to be settled without a human to look at. She wore an anti bark collar at her last home. 
My OH is not very positive anyway and her coming through to the carpeted bit is a no.


----------



## Penny Less (13 May 2022)

SHes a one person spaniel , like mine. I cant go anywhere indoors without her being behind me and she does sleep on the bed !


----------



## Clodagh (13 May 2022)

Penny Less said:



			SHes a one person spaniel , like mine. I cant go anywhere indoors without her being behind me and she does sleep on the bed !
		
Click to expand...

That’s not going to be happening! 😄


----------



## Clodagh (14 May 2022)

She’s settling really well. If I’m off the premises she’s quiet, does carry on when I’m at home but that is such a big improvement in such a short time.
The kennels should be finished today, although are already usable, so her and Scout will be sleeping out from Monday. They are already out for periods of time during the day. 
She is learning that being with a human is not so exciting and you can actually sit down with them and relax.


----------



## Clodagh (14 May 2022)

What’s even more exciting is she has gone to lie down on the grass away from me. She’s keeping an eye but this is a big step. I can now claim I’m not just sitting in the garden, I’m training the dog 😀


----------



## SAujla (14 May 2022)

Sounds like she's settling brilliantly, she must feel safer now which can only help her feel more relaxed


----------



## Moobli (14 May 2022)

She’s probably thinking she’s landed somewhere close to heaven and isn’t going to let the person who transported her there out of her sight, for fear of arriving back where she was.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 May 2022)

Can we please have some photos where we can see her little face?


----------



## Clodagh (15 May 2022)

The spaniel look of love.


----------



## Chiffy (15 May 2022)

Well done Clodagh, glad she is proving a success for you. I fear you will never convert me to spaniels but then I can’t persuade you that flatcoats can be perfectly sane and obedient dogs!


----------



## Clodagh (15 May 2022)

Chiffy said:



			Well done Clodagh, glad she is proving a success for you. I fear you will never convert me to spaniels but then I can’t persuade you that flatcoats can be perfectly sane and obedient dogs!
		
Click to expand...

I’m afraid I’d probably have 5 spaniels over one flatcoat 🤣.
With the proviso that they are all as easy as this one has been so far.


----------



## Chiffy (15 May 2022)

Clodagh I think you wind me up on purpose but it is obviously what one observes and you have seen a nutty flatcoat and I was in a gundog training group with the most ridiculous , unmanageable, hyper Springer you could imagine.


----------



## Clodagh (15 May 2022)

Chiffy said:



			Clodagh I think you wind me up on purpose but it is obviously what one observes and you have seen a nutty flatcoat and I was in a gundog training group with the most ridiculous , unmanageable, hyper Springer you could imagine.
		
Click to expand...

I’d never collect spaniels, as you know. This one is 5 and trained so really it’s easy. I am only setting out to wind you up, be calm! 🙂


----------



## misst (15 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			The spaniel look of love.
		
Click to expand...

Clodagh I am not a spaniel person and I would not be able to resist that look  she is lovely.


----------



## Moobli (15 May 2022)

Wouldn’t it be dull if we all liked the same breed of dog 😂


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			The spaniel look of love.
		
Click to expand...

She is gorgeous!



Clodagh said:



			I’m afraid I’d probably have 5 spaniels over one flatcoat 🤣.
With the proviso that they are all as easy as this one has been so far.
		
Click to expand...

Piece of cake, I told you! You’ll somehow acquire more without meaning to. They’re addictive.


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2022)

She’s doing well. She does show her lack of training by ignoring me if she is busy but we are making progress. Heel is a nightmare, but after much walking up and down the lane constantly changing direction and stopping we can achieve it. The neighbours must think I’m nuts! 
Stop is great within the 5 yard box. Hit and miss, usually miss, outside that. 
I’m enjoying training her, it is great having the fenced paddock to work in.


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 May 2022)

She's gorgeous!



Clodagh said:



			The spaniel look of love.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2022)

And no words needed…


----------



## SilverLinings (19 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			And no words needed…
		
Click to expand...

That is such a lovely picture Clodagh, she looks adorable. I'ts nice she's offering you a present for the lovely home that you have given her


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2022)

As a true expression of love she has decided she’d like to go back to the vets and has developed a (edited to say, small aural) haematoma. 🙄


----------



## Amymay (19 May 2022)

What a beautiful girl 🥰


----------



## SilverLinings (19 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			As a true expression of love she has decided she’d like to go back to the vets and has developed a haematoma. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry to hear that Clodagh, you two have been through a lot already in your short time together! I hope that she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## PapaverFollis (19 May 2022)

The feather picture is 😍😍😍.  I'm sorry she's back at the vets though, I hope she's all fixed soon.


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			The feather picture is 😍😍😍.  I'm sorry she's back at the vets though, I hope she's all fixed soon.
		
Click to expand...

She isn’t back yet, I was awful vague! It’s only a small aural haematoma. No panic, thankfully.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 May 2022)

Has she been scratching? Obsessive spaniel? Zak used to lick his foot, shove it in his ear and scratch obsessively.


----------



## Clodagh (20 May 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Has she been scratching? Obsessive spaniel? Zak used to lick his foot, shove it in his ear and scratch obsessively.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, although Wednesday evening g she suddenly sat up and scratched, maybe then?


----------



## Clodagh (20 May 2022)

Haematoma all fixed. It was an ear hair mat 🤣🤣.
I’ve been brushing her daily but obviously hadn’t allowed for the detail I needed to put in. Scissors fixed it 😄


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 May 2022)

Solocombs are your best friend with spaniels.


----------



## Boulty (20 May 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Solocombs are your best friend with spaniels.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, this is an idea I've never thought of.  Hooligan spaniel likes mud & water & hates having a proper brush so is prone to little matter bits.  This would save me worrying about stabbing him with the scissors 😂


----------



## Nasicus (20 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			And no words needed…
		
Click to expand...

Oh isn't she just so proud of herself! <3




			Haematoma all fixed. It was an ear hair mat
		
Click to expand...

Whoops! Easily done, sister is a vet nurse and the amount of times they'd had dogs come in with lumps and bumps that turn out to be mats or sticky sweets is impressive!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 May 2022)

Boulty said:



			Oooh, this is an idea I've never thought of.  Hooligan spaniel likes mud & water & hates having a proper brush so is prone to little matter bits.  This would save me worrying about stabbing him with the scissors 😂
		
Click to expand...

Especially amazing for behind the ears.


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2022)

Although she was very nervous for the first few days she really is far more confident than I expected. Handling her body was an issue but she’s absolutely fine now. She has never peed in fear, even when she has gone almost catatonic (like when changing bodysuit the first couple of times). 
Today OH had been at the kennels and he came home carrying his hunting whip. She absolutely went to pieces. Peed everywhere, clamped down rigid as a board and was absolutely terrified. Even though he went immediately and put it away she is very nervy and wary and won’t go near him.
Poor little thing.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 May 2022)

Poor little mite 😢. So she was not just neglected in her former home 😬.


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 May 2022)

😥 That's heartbreaking. Poor little thing.


----------



## chaps89 (22 May 2022)

Poor little girl. She’s landed on her feet with you, the feather photo is just adorable!


----------



## palo1 (22 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Although she was very nervous for the first few days she really is far more confident than I expected. Handling her body was an issue but she’s absolutely fine now. She has never peed in fear, even when she has gone almost catatonic (like when changing bodysuit the first couple of times).
Today OH had been at the kennels and he came home carrying his hunting whip. She absolutely went to pieces. Peed everywhere, clamped down rigid as a board and was absolutely terrified. Even though he went immediately and put it away she is very nervy and wary and won’t go near him.
Poor little thing.
		
Click to expand...

That is so sad.  Poor wee thing. Glad she has a lovely new home though.


----------



## SAujla (22 May 2022)

Poor girl and lucky girl all at the same time


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2022)

I can see some major desensitisation needed around sticks for the shooting season. At least she won’t have to cope with flags and noise, being down with the pickers up.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2022)

That’s so sad, poor girl, shame she has had to go through bad times but lucky to be with you


----------



## View (22 May 2022)

Oh how heartbreaking.  so glad she has landed on her feet with you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I can see some major desensitisation needed around sticks for the shooting season. At least she won’t have to cope with flags and noise, being down with the pickers up.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, yes, that's going to need tactful handling.


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Gosh, yes, that's going to need tactful handling.
		
Click to expand...

She’s so obsessed with the ball I’m sure I can work up to OH cracking the whip while she retrieves. Maybe not in one go, though!


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2022)

In her safe place. (Entirely voluntarily).


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 May 2022)

That breaks my heart, poor little girl. 🤬 Saying that, Goose collapses to the floor if he thinks he’s being told off, puddle of spaniel on the floor. We’ve never hurt him and he doesn’t do it with me. He’s getting better, but he was like this from the start. You have to use the stupidest high encouraging voice to stop him. He nearly had a heart attack at the massive parasol over the table spinning today.


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2022)

Poor Goose. Thing about Pep she isn’t really, well, what CC would call genetically timid. She’s quite bold within her own comfort zones (which are admittedly small!). 
She hadn’t forgiven him yet, they’ve gone from being friends to a man and a slinky spaniel thing .


----------



## fiwen30 (23 May 2022)

That is absolutely heartbreaking, poor girl.

I got my boy from rescue at about 9 months, and when he was about 3 I went to the door to collect the mail and held the free local rag still rolled up in my hand as I came back in, and I’ll never forget the look on his face as he cowered away from me. He did the same thing at age 8 with partner the first time he saw him hold a rolled up bit of paper, and he’s his most favourite person in the world. Partner nearly cried when he twigged what was going on in his little head.

We truly do not deserve dogs, they’re too pure for this world.


----------



## twiggy2 (23 May 2022)

We have one that cowers from sticks or stones being thrown, other half bred him, he has never been hit or beaten as he has never lived with anyone else but honestly he behaves like it's a daily occurance, he doesn't pee himself though.
I have also had rescues that behave like they have had a terrible past and we can only believe them not that it makes any difference to their current life.
Clodagh I am sure you have it covered and she she sounds like a very promising prospect for you, good luck I lo e hearing what's happe ing with her.


----------



## Clodagh (23 May 2022)

twiggy2 said:



			We have one that cowers from sticks or stones being thrown, other half bred him, he has never been hit or beaten as he has never lived with anyone else but honestly he behaves like it's a daily occurance, he doesn't pee himself though.
I have also had rescues that behave like they have had a terrible past and we can only believe them not that it makes any difference to their current life.
Clodagh I am sure you have it covered and she she sounds like a very promising prospect for you, good luck I lo e hearing what's happe ing with her.
		
Click to expand...

She’ll be grand, I’m sure. Her work ethic is so high I’m confident that once she’s thinking about that all else will pass her by.
We are going to our first training session tomorrow night.


----------



## Clodagh (23 May 2022)

Poor thing just got attacked by next doors collie. They always dart out at us but it’s just a bit handbags. I saw the more aggressive one come out and told her to get back in but the other one has never given any trouble so i didn’t watch her. Pep did give as good as she got and it was over in seconds. No harm done. Next door came over and sent his to their beds and she soon relaxed.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Poor thing just got attacked by next doors collie. They always dart out at us but it’s just a bit handbags. I saw the more aggressive one come out and told her to get back in but the other one has never given any trouble so i didn’t watch her. Pep did give as good as she got and it was over in seconds. No harm done. Next door came over and sent his to their beds and she soon relaxed.
		
Click to expand...

I’d be bloody incandescent. 🤬 He needs to control his dogs, that’s unacceptable.


----------



## Clodagh (24 May 2022)

They don’t bother us, and the lane to our house goes through his yard so it’s not as easy as them not being there. They are nice friendly dogs in the whole, they just do that collie dart thing. Now I know Meg can be more than I thought I’ll keep a better eye on both.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (24 May 2022)

She is absolutely gorgeous @Clodagh She is closely related to my young B/W Springer as his grandsire is also Buccleuch Pepper. He’s very similar in the face too.

Very lovable and biddable dogs. I’m sure your find her fun to work and a pleasure to train


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			They don’t bother us, and the lane to our house goes through his yard so it’s not as easy as them not being there. They are nice friendly dogs in the whole, they just do that collie dart thing. Now I know Meg can be more than I thought I’ll keep a better eye on both.
		
Click to expand...

Did you re-name her or is that the collie?


----------



## Clodagh (24 May 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Did you re-name her or is that the collie?
		
Click to expand...

That’s the collie. The other ones called Fly. I think there’s a local bye law that everyone uses those names 🤣


----------



## Clodagh (24 May 2022)

Went training tonight. She was brilliant. Got her out the car, let her off and walked up a track in a wood with the trainer. She just immediately went into zig zag hunt mode and hunted into the wind like a champion trialler. Did some good retrieves. Is completely obsessive and intense. We worked on her stop as she always comes to me when I ask for it, she needs to learn to do it at a distance. 
I think Steve (trainer) was very taken. He said ‘she’s an absolute bargain, (even with the spay), triallers would kill for that action’. She’s a little superstar.


----------



## Spotherisk (24 May 2022)

Ah that’s great news 😃


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			That’s the collie. The other ones called Fly. I think there’s a local bye law that everyone uses those names 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Fly is essential for a collie!


----------



## Clodagh (24 May 2022)

Spotherisk said:



			Ah that’s great news 😃
		
Click to expand...

Just as well she’s spayed, she’d be coming to see Louis 🤣


----------



## Moobli (24 May 2022)

She sounds like a little superstar.  I’m quite taken with her, just from photos and descriptions ❤️


----------



## Clodagh (24 May 2022)

Moobli said:



			She sounds like a little superstar.  I’m quite taken with her, just from photos and descriptions ❤️
		
Click to expand...

We’ll you would t want her as a pet, that’s for sure, too exhausting! But as a training and hopefully working bod she’s amazing.


----------



## Spotherisk (25 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Just as well she’s spayed, she’d be coming to see Louis 🤣
		
Click to expand...

he has a hot date sometime this week 🤣


----------



## Karran (25 May 2022)

I love her. She sounds utterly amazing


----------



## Spotherisk (25 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			We’ll you would t want her as a pet, that’s for sure, too exhausting! But as a training and hopefully working bod she’s amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Spanners are too intense for me!  When I first met Mr StR he had two which he moved into my one bed starter home, and then I added a lurcher puppy.  Then we moved house and bought a kennel!


----------



## Clodagh (25 May 2022)

Spotherisk said:



			Spanners are too intense for me!  When I first met Mr StR he had two which he moved into my one bed starter home, and then I added a lurcher puppy.  Then we moved house and bought a kennel!
		
Click to expand...

It’s the not being able to just walk them. At the farm it would have been impossible, game everywhere, but here with a nice 2 acre stock fenced barren paddock at my disposal I can walk round it and she can zig zag to her hearts content. I know you walk Louie but it’s hardly relaxing, is it!? 🤣


----------



## Clodagh (25 May 2022)

I’ve asked next door if I can go and train her in with his sheep. No problem he said. Good neighbours are a plus!


----------



## Spotherisk (25 May 2022)

Clodagh said:



			It’s the not being able to just walk them. At the farm it would have been impossible, game everywhere, but here with a nice 2 acre stock fenced barren paddock at my disposal I can walk round it and she can zig zag to her hearts content. I know you walk Louie but it’s hardly relaxing, is it!? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

These days it’s the Labrador which ranges, the spanner is always close by. 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 May 2022)

Bear likes to dick off to do his own thing. First proper woods walk on Saturday and they were recalled a fair bit, Sunday’s walk, they were practically under my feet. Dunno if they’re quick to learn or just extremely responsive. It’s impossible to zigzag due to fairly narrow paths. I’m hoping we can have a return to ‘normal‘ walks. Strolling round the woods is amazing.


----------



## Clodagh (26 May 2022)

Just a note for any wannabe spaniel owners. Their ears get very interesting after having sardines in their dinner 😳🤣


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 May 2022)

I used to clip the Cavalier's ears to keep them free from food. Is that an acceptable practice in working dogs?


----------



## Clodagh (26 May 2022)

I don’t think they are quite big enough? Maybe a snood? 😄


----------



## I'm Dun (26 May 2022)

You can get spaniel bowls

heres one example


----------



## Clodagh (26 May 2022)

I'm Dun said:



			You can get spaniel bowls

heres one example

Click to expand...

What a good idea!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 May 2022)

Or get a hair band and tie her ears up.


----------



## druid (28 May 2022)

Spaniel bowls for the win


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2022)

Training is going well. It’s doing me good anyway! I’m not sure if she is very stupid or very clever. I suspect clever. So if I say ‘sit and stay’ she thinks it will be quicker and easier if she doesn’t. It took a very long time to get her to sit in one spot and stay there. Days. But we’ve cracked it and as long as I do a quick reminder at the start of every training session she will now stop and take direction at a (small) distance. 
She is, as expected, far harder to teach than a lab but she certainly doesn’t lack enthusiasm. 
She looks in fantastic condition and is far more confident.


----------



## Thistle (8 June 2022)

I find a big difference between spaniels and labs is that every training session with a spaniel you certainly have to recap the previous one.

My biggest challenge was learinng to think more quickly than the springer. It's much easier to second guess the labs thought process.


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2022)

Thistle said:



			I find a big difference between spaniels and labs is that every training session with a spaniel you certainly have to recap the previous one.

My biggest challenge was learinng to think more quickly than the springer. It's much easier to second guess the labs thought process.
		
Click to expand...

And if you get it wrong with a lab you can just change it and they don’t mind!


----------



## Clodagh (14 June 2022)

Well she’s fun to train. It’s not all easy but I can now stand maybe 20 metres from her and throw balls or dummies either side and over her head and she’ll sit like a rock. She will then go and get the indicated one. Usually. Occasionally she goes the wrong way and I have to scream like a banshee and run to intercept. 😃. 
She really is a nice little dog, she’s relaxed now and much more chilled. She looks really fit and well. 
She does spin when excited and crashes into walls and things which is apparently an overbreeding problem? Does anyone know? I’ve heard it’s a trials bred thing. She used to get told off for doing it (not by me) but it’s like disciplining someone for a nervous tic. We just ignore it and if she’s on the lead (rare) she has one with a swivel.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 June 2022)

No idea about it being an overbreeding thing, my two have a low co-efficient but Goose is quite good at overbalancing on the bed (deep orthopaedic mattress, I’d probably fall over too) when attempting a complicated scratch. He’s also a twirler, I’ve dubbed him ‘The Twerker’.


----------



## druid (14 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Well she’s fun to train. It’s not all easy but I can now stand maybe 20 metres from her and throw balls or dummies either side and over her head and she’ll sit like a rock. She will then go and get the indicated one. Usually. Occasionally she goes the wrong way and I have to scream like a banshee and run to intercept. 😃.
She really is a nice little dog, she’s relaxed now and much more chilled. She looks really fit and well.
She does spin when excited and crashes into walls and things which is apparently an overbreeding problem? Does anyone know? I’ve heard it’s a trials bred thing. She used to get told off for doing it (not by me) but it’s like disciplining someone for a nervous tic. We just ignore it and if she’s on the lead (rare) she has one with a swivel.
		
Click to expand...

Not overbreeding, just breeding them to move and hunt like cocaine fuelled weasels. Some of mine spin, some don't has bugger all relation to their COI


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 June 2022)

druid said:



			Not overbreeding, just breeding them to move and hunt like cocaine fuelled weasels. Some of mine spin, some don't has bugger all relation to their COI
		
Click to expand...

Mitch capers, Bear rears like a pony, Goose twerks.


----------



## Clodagh (14 June 2022)

I’ll video her doing it. The Labradors used to get shirty when she bashed into them but now the just ignore her. She can spin clear under the taller ones!


----------



## druid (14 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I’ll video her doing it. The Labradors used to get shirty when she bashed into them but now the just ignore her. She can spin clear under the taller ones!
		
Click to expand...

The ginger Tw*t I sent you video of last week does it too. For some I put it on command and tell them to twirl for bonios for my amusement


----------



## Clodagh (14 June 2022)

druid said:



			cocaine fuelled weasels.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love that as a description.


----------



## Clodagh (14 June 2022)

druid said:



			The ginger Tw*t I sent you video of last week does it too. For some I put it on command and tell them to twirl for bonios for my amusement 

Click to expand...

When we go out I say ‘give us a twirl Anthea’… 😄


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 June 2022)

I vote for videos all round!


----------



## SilverLinings (15 June 2022)

druid said:



			Not overbreeding, just breeding them to move and hunt like cocaine fuelled weasels.
		
Click to expand...

That is such a fantastic description of some of the spaniels I have owned/known!


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

druid said:



			Not overbreeding, just breeding them to move and hunt like cocaine fuelled weasels. Some of mine spin, some don't has bugger all relation to their COI
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean their COI, more they were being bred to be more and more fast and mobile and hunt in a very exaggerated style.


----------



## druid (16 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I didn't mean their COI, more they were being bred to be more and more fast and mobile and hunt in a very exaggerated style.
		
Click to expand...

I think someone else mentioned COIs. I'd agree with your assessment of what we are breeding for though


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

druid said:



			I think someone else mentioned COIs. I'd agree with your assessment of what we are breeding for though
		
Click to expand...

Where’s it going to end? With dogs that just spin on the spot until their heads explode?


----------



## druid (16 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Where’s it going to end? With dogs that just spin on the spot until their heads explode?
		
Click to expand...

My best two don't spin....I'll try get a video of the trial prospect 6 month old this afternoon and pop it up here. It'll give people an idea of what I like. Low head, low tail, a lot tail action and snakey movement. They should look like they have an engine. I feel spinning is a sign of pent up/explosive energy


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2022)

Goose twirls once or twice when food is being made, then sits quietly. Definitely pent up energy/excitement which is surely normal at food time. Bear likes to rear if treats are discussed, but we have created an excitable response to certain words over the years.


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

druid said:



			My best two don't spin....I'll try get a video of the trial prospect 6 month old this afternoon and pop it up here. It'll give people an idea of what I like. Low head, low tail, a lot tail action and snakey movement. They should look like they have an engine. I feel spinning is a sign of pent up/explosive energy
		
Click to expand...

I think Pep’s hasn’t been helped by being always kennelled. It’s the fact she actually hurts herself by hitting the stone wall that’s not ideal. You’ve seen a video of Pep, sadly I can’t upload them onto here, but when she’s hunting she doesn’t spin. In fact she spins all the way to the training ground and then doesn’t once she’s focussed.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2022)

Clodagh’s spaniel spinning.


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

Thank you CT. I need a technical advisor!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Thank you CT. I need a technical advisor!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently I’m a ‘nerd’, according to a colleague because I got the vle off the ground at one school. 🤣🤓


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2022)

I’d imagine it’s initially driven by excitement and then becomes a more ingrained OCD type behaviour.  It’s good she doesn’t continue to do it when focused on work.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 June 2022)

Spinning is a stress/boredom/drive leaking thing IME.
Both mine and a litter brother chased tails when they were puppies which is highly highly highly HIGHLY undesirable. I watched mine like a hawk and told her to knock it off any time she even looked like doing it and she seems to have grown out of it and I believe the brother is OK but I could see how it could develop into a problem in a home with less stimulation.
I've seen dogs that have been allowed to develop an obsession and it is very sad.


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Spinning is a stress/boredom/drive leaking thing IME.
Both mine and a litter brother chased tails when they were puppies which is highly highly highly HIGHLY undesirable. I watched mine like a hawk and told her to knock it off any time she even looked like doing it and she seems to have grown out of it and I believe the brother is OK but I could see how it could develop into a problem in a home with less stimulation.
I've seen dogs that have been allowed to develop an obsession and it is very sad.
		
Click to expand...

Spingle (as she is known) will chase shadows or light reflections. I ignore the spinning but any obsessive chasing stuff and it’s instant no way. I only found out about the light as my watch made a little light point and she locked on to it. Not with me you don’t. Had to edit as too many watches! 😄.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 June 2022)

Just came to this thread because SIL has gotten a Spaniel and they've had said Spaniel for a few months now. Her and OH chat a bit and OH thinks their Spaniel is "cooler" and "smarter" than our Labrador 🤣 I don't know what he is basing this on, and I fear that he's being converted.


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Just came to this thread because SIL has gotten a Spaniel and they've had said Spaniel for a few months now. Her and OH chat a bit and OH thinks their Spaniel is "cooler" and "smarter" than our Labrador 🤣 I don't know what he is basing this on, and I fear that he's being converted.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll never have another. Exhausting. Not much fun as you are always on duty. Labradors are best!


----------



## druid (16 June 2022)

Right I give up, how do you upload a video?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 June 2022)

I just upload to YouTube and put the link in my post.


----------



## druid (16 June 2022)

Puppy hunting - this lad is 6mo, very little training. He knows that whistle means he will find something good, his action is all raw/natural at the moment.


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Spinning is a stress/boredom/drive leaking thing IME.
Both mine and a litter brother chased tails when they were puppies which is highly highly highly HIGHLY undesirable. I watched mine like a hawk and told her to knock it off any time she even looked like doing it and she seems to have grown out of it and I believe the brother is OK but I could see how it could develop into a problem in a home with less stimulation.
I've seen dogs that have been allowed to develop an obsession and it is very sad.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen it in collies usually in a kennel environment with not enough to do and when they become bored/stressed, as you say.  Very sad.


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I’ll never have another. Exhausting. Not much fun as you are always on duty. Labradors are best!
		
Click to expand...

I keep thinking I’m going for an “easy” breed next time … but unfortunately I can’t seem to see past the herders and guarders 😒


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Spingle (as she is known) will chase shadows or light reflections. I ignore the spinning but any obsessive chasing stuff and it’s instant no way. I only found out about the light as my watch made a little light point and she locked on to it. Not with me you don’t. Had to edit as too many watches! 😄.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think she made her own entertainment in her previous home because she was left alone a lot?  Or was she mistreated so used chasing shadows/light and spinning as a displacement behaviour to stop her feeling anxious?  Hopefully all the extra attention and training she’ll get with you will help her.  She seems so sweet and eager to please.


----------



## TheresaW (16 June 2022)

Moobli said:



			Do you think she made her own entertainment in her previous home because she was left alone a lot?  Or was she mistreated so used chasing shadows/light and spinning as a displacement behaviour to stop her feeling anxious?  Hopefully all the extra attention and training she’ll get with you will help her.  She seems so sweet and eager to please.
		
Click to expand...

I may be speaking out of turn, and apologies if so. I think you may have a point on both counts. Bo came from the same place, they may even have been kennel mates at some point? He does fixate, but that’s also a collie thing, I think?  I 100% think he was abused. Just little things make me think so.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2022)

druid said:



			Right I give up, how do you upload a video?
		
Click to expand...

Or if you have FB, copy the link and paste on here. 

My bil’s springer runs in endless circles, it’s quite distressing. Bear would fixate on lights-I’m another with a shiny watch-but he’s not allowed. Mitch is currently obsessing over flies, but I think that’s pretty normal, he’s happy once he’s eaten it.


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

Moobli said:



			Do you think she made her own entertainment in her previous home because she was left alone a lot?  Or was she mistreated so used chasing shadows/light and spinning as a displacement behaviour to stop her feeling anxious?  Hopefully all the extra attention and training she’ll get with you will help her.  She seems so sweet and eager to please.
		
Click to expand...

I think she was left alone. I don’t think she was abused. May be the odd boot but not abuse as I would call it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 June 2022)

We have a Lab whose stress/adrenaline response, especially on the lead, is to spin.   We don't allow her to do it but you do have to be quick to nip it in the bud.  She sometimes gets worried in traffic and tries to spin, she used to spin when we started a lead walk but we have trained that out.


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			We have a Lab whose stress/adrenaline response, especially on the lead, is to spin.   We don't allow her to do it but you do have to be quick to nip it in the bud.  She sometimes gets worried in traffic and tries to spin, she used to spin when we started a lead walk but we have trained that out.
		
Click to expand...

That’s interesting, I’ve never known a lab do it, although I’ve had a couple that would chase their tails when young.


----------



## twiggy2 (16 June 2022)

My current lurcher would spin if very stressed when I fist had her and would bounce too.
The first one started spinning on crate rest after cruciate surgery she was going mad within 4 to 5 days and would spin on the lead coming out of the crate.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			We have a Lab whose stress/adrenaline response, especially on the lead, is to spin.   We don't allow her to do it but you do have to be quick to nip it in the bud.  She sometimes gets worried in traffic and tries to spin, she used to spin when we started a lead walk but we have trained that out.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve already mentioned it, but Goose collapses into a puddle when we open the front door. If the car is involved, he is a liquid spaniel on the floor. Once he’s in the car, he is ok now, but clings getting out. He’s ecstatic when we get to the car park in the woods. If he thinks he’s done something wrong, he cringes, but we’ve never physically disciplined him, we are not into using force, I’d rather persuade them with positive reinforcement. He is a funny boy. His latest thing is to lie on the lawn so he can see me in the kitchen when we’re watching a film in there. I do wonder if we should put up a structure for him out there!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 June 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I’ve already mentioned it, but Goose collapses into a puddle when we open the front door. If the car is involved, he is a liquid spaniel on the floor. Once he’s in the car, he is ok now, but clings getting out. He’s ecstatic when we get to the car park in the woods. If he thinks he’s done something wrong, he cringes, but we’ve never physically disciplined him, we are not into using force, I’d rather persuade them with positive reinforcement. He is a funny boy. His latest thing is to lie on the lawn so he can see me in the kitchen when we’re watching a film in there. I do wonder if we should put up a structure for him out there!
		
Click to expand...


Of course, he needs a viewing platform!

We keep to a very strict routine so that ours know exactly what will happen next on our walks, which basically involves treats for every stage  putting the lead on,  opening the gate, etc etc.  We took them to the beach yesterday and despite great excitement, sticking to the routine, meant that everything went well.  Ours love going anywhere in the car.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 June 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Of course, he needs a viewing platform!

We keep to a very strict routine so that ours know exactly what will happen next on our walks, which basically involves treats for every stage of putting the lead on,  opening the gate, etc etc.  We took them to the beach yesterday and despite great excitement, sticking to the routine, meant that everything went well.  Ours love going anywhere in the car.

Click to expand...

I think that’s very sensible, especially with larger dogs. We have routines, so they have to wait when the leads come off before they can fly down the path. I’m hoping we haven’t got to keep them as focused as we did Zak, I’m really appreciating being able to have ‘normal’ walks. I was paranoid on their first few woods walks, now I’m relaxed and I don’t hassle them as much to come back-they do it naturally, really willing to please. I honestly think it’s the difference (for spanners, at least) between working/non-working dogs.


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2022)

Not really feeling the spaniel love.
She cannot accept another dog having a retrieve. I’ve taken advice and dragged OH out to help and worked her at a distance but she just cannot hold her own retrieve while seeing another dog do anything. We have progressed past her actively attacking the other dog, she now just face launches and harries them. This can be with them 50m apart. She drops her own dummy to go, as well, which would be a lost bird if it happened on a shoot. And mugging is a red card offence. 
I’ve booked a training session but it’s rather last chance saloon. I hate being hard on her, my training style is all stern looks and a pointy finger, not bellowing or scruffing. I come back from training g her feeling despondent.
On her own she’s a cracker


----------



## Thistle (4 July 2022)

Keep going, you wouldn't expect a pup to progress this quickly and she's a pup in an adults body. Spaniels are always 3 steps forward, 2 back.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 July 2022)

Have you tried keeping her on a short lead at your side while all the others are retrieving?. I would do that and make a huge fuss of her when she doesn't go off after them, which of course she won't be able to.  It make take a bit of organising because you would need to start a good distance away from the others to avoid sheer frustration for her.


----------



## druid (4 July 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Not really feeling the spaniel love.
She cannot accept another dog having a retrieve. I’ve taken advice and dragged OH out to help and worked her at a distance but she just cannot hold her own retrieve while seeing another dog do anything. We have progressed past her actively attacking the other dog, she now just face launches and harries them. This can be with them 50m apart. She drops her own dummy to go, as well, which would be a lost bird if it happened on a shoot. And mugging is a red card offence.
I’ve booked a training session but it’s rather last chance saloon. I hate being hard on her, my training style is all stern looks and a pointy finger, not bellowing or scruffing. I come back from training g her feeling despondent.
On her own she’s a cracker
		
Click to expand...

She shouldn't be getting the chance to get to the other dog....! Placeboard (yes, I'm going to keep saying placeboard) and she is behind and slightly left or right of you. Toss dummy in front. OH sends his dog to pick and you make sure she stays on that board and massive praise when she does, toss her a tennis ball, treats whatever works. Work up to her going out for a dummy just as other dog is returning theirs to hand so she's focused on that new dummy thrown (rabbit ball, whatever you need to keep it higher value) and not what is in Ffee's gob. It's not even a week since we talked about this issue - give her time, you wouldn't expect a kid to have a new skill down by now.

ETA - no scruffing needed, we use "the hand of shame". Walk out, catch dog and place hand calmly over eyes while repeating whatever command is needed (leave it, stop whistle etc). It seems to defuse the situation and calm them down slightly...it came from a Ben Randall training day originally I think


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Have you tried keeping her on a short lead at your side while all the others are retrieving?. I would do that and make a huge fuss of her when she doesn't go off after them, which of course she won't be able to.  It make take a bit of organising because you would need to start a good distance away from the others to avoid sheer frustration for her.
		
Click to expand...

She is on a lead when others retrieve, it’s when I take it off for her to retrieve. She will now go and find a dummy if the others sit still but drops it in her way back as she’s worried what they are doing.


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2022)

Thistle said:



			Keep going, you wouldn't expect a pup to progress this quickly and she's a pup in an adults body. Spaniels are always 3 steps forward, 2 back.
		
Click to expand...

2 forward 3 back more likely! I know your trainer said to be super hard on her but it gets me down more than her. 
You are right that we have made enormous progress on the whole but training is my hobby and she is work! And I love the labs and don’t like them to hate going out with her.


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2022)

druid said:



			She shouldn't be getting the chance to get to the other dog....! Placeboard (yes, I'm going to keep saying placeboard) and she is behind and slightly left or right of you. Toss dummy in front. OH sends his dog to pick and you make sure she stays on that board and massive praise when she does, toss her a tennis ball, treats whatever works. Work up to her going out for a dummy just as other dog is returning theirs to hand so she's focused on that new dummy thrown (rabbit ball, whatever you need to keep it higher value) and not what is in Ffee's gob. It's not even a week since we talked about this issue - give her time, you wouldn't expect a kid to have a new skill down by now.

ETA - no scruffing needed, we use "the hand of shame". Walk out, catch dog and place hand calmly over eyes while repeating whatever command is needed (leave it, stop whistle etc). It seems to defuse the situation and calm them down slightly...it came from a Ben Randall training day originally I think
		
Click to expand...

Fair point about that she shouldn’t able to get to the other dog. It only happened once today. 
Now Labradors can learn skills in a week 🤣
She will sit while other dog retrieves, if you ignore the whingeing, it’s when you try to send her for one. She seems completely indifferent to praise or yelling. She is so focussed on that dummy. 
Will try the eye thing. Scruffing is horrible. 
Thank you.


----------



## Amymay (4 July 2022)

Daft question alert….

Do the dogs all follow the same command?


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2022)

Amymay said:



			Daft question alert….

Do the dogs all follow the same command?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, remember I’m a complete amateur!


----------



## Amymay (4 July 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Yes, remember I’m a complete amateur!
		
Click to expand...

I only ask because when I throw balls for multiple dogs, they all have their own commands, and none ever go for each other’s (they also all have their own specific ball).  Is this something that could work for the Spaniel?  Or would the common aim make it too complicated?


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2022)

Amymay said:



			I only ask because when I throw balls for multiple dogs, they all have their own commands, and none ever go for each other’s (they also all have their own specific ball).  Is this something that could work for the Spaniel?  Or would the common aim make it too complicated?
		
Click to expand...

They go on their name. I don’t train Pen with Pep as would be an understandable confusion.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 July 2022)

We used to tell the others ‘Not yours’ to avoid confusion. They would sit quietly while the other retrieved. It took practice, particularly when Brig decided he loved dummies but ignored balls. Three in a row and a hand up, never touching the dog.

They say labs are born half trained and spaniels die half trained. Give it time.


----------



## Roxylola (4 July 2022)

My spaniel isn't naturally brave with other dogs which helps but I taught her a solid leave and I've done lots of wait and retrieves with her. The two things just inhibit her enough, she'll consider going and then hold back. She also will handily retrieve when she's sent to it - comes in useful when other owners over estimate their dogs swimming enthusiasm- we've rescued a few balls for people


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			We used to tell the others ‘Not yours’ to avoid confusion. They would sit quietly while the other retrieved. It took practice, particularly when Brig decided he loved dummies but ignored balls. Three in a row and a hand up, never touching the dog.

They say labs are born half trained and spaniels die half trained. Give it time.
		
Click to expand...

That the labs can do. I can’t work out why she’s so different. Because she was kept in a large day run with up to 20 other dogs and fought for toys? I know yours play with toys at home. The labs do a bit, but no fighting for them.


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2022)

Roxylola said:



			My spaniel isn't naturally brave with other dogs which helps but I taught her a solid leave and I've done lots of wait and retrieves with her. The two things just inhibit her enough, she'll consider going and then hold back. She also will handily retrieve when she's sent to it - comes in useful when other owners over estimate their dogs swimming enthusiasm- we've rescued a few balls for people
		
Click to expand...

I’m having a training session with my go to man next week and have asked him to bring a bull headed, unquashable dog. I’ll take Ffee as well. It will be interesting to see if she is better with an unknown.


----------



## druid (5 July 2022)

Mine all go by name - and we play leap frog, a lot, before tests and trials. All dogs sat up remotely and send throw retrieve out sending dogs past each other and between eachother to test steadienss. I also like to shout random phrases like "Send you dog" "Do you want that bird?" "Dog out" etc that they may encounter during a test/trial scenario also


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2022)

Dog has the answer…


----------



## maisie06 (5 July 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			I used to clip the Cavalier's ears to keep them free from food. Is that an acceptable practice in working dogs?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutley!! Although I have been banned from trimming as I cut burrs out of one spanners ears and he ended up with one ear about 4 inches longer than the other!!!!!


----------



## maisie06 (5 July 2022)

druid said:



			Not overbreeding, just breeding them to move and hunt like cocaine fuelled weasels. Some of mine spin, some don't has bugger all relation to their COI
		
Click to expand...

My cocker spins, the springer just sits and shakes when adrenaline kicks in and does the lifting a front paw thing.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 July 2022)

Clodagh said:



			That the labs can do. I can’t work out why she’s so different. Because she was kept in a large day run with up to 20 other dogs and fought for toys? I know yours play with toys at home. The labs do a bit, but no fighting for them.
		
Click to expand...

Bear only plays tug with the neighbour. He is otherwise unbothered. The little ones play endlessly, although after 2 hours at the neighbour’s, they are all flat out! (probably a food coma given how many treats she ladles into them!)



maisie06 said:



			My cocker spins, the springer just sits and shakes when adrenaline kicks in and does the lifting a front paw thing.
		
Click to expand...

Mitch does that, he looks very smart, like a proper HPR.


----------



## Clodagh (6 July 2022)

A positive update. On her own in the garden with only food rewards (leaving the garden, having a companion or me holding a ball are all too much excitement!).
She will stop on the whistle, even while walking next to me and I keep going. I can walk or run a large circle around her, I can walk past her. She will recall and stop while coming back. 
Now I just need to get that with Adrenalin involved 😀


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2022)

I’m sure I’ve posted about her between then and now but just got an update.
She went on her first shoot on Friday ( beat one, stand one) and was paw perfect. Has also passed a test to be allowed to work on the estuary. I don’t know much about that but it sounds fabulous. 
she’s living the dream’!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 November 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I’m sure I’ve posted about her between then and now but just got an update.
She went on her first shoot on Friday ( beat one, stand one) and was paw perfect. Has also passed a test to be allowed to work on the estuary. I don’t know much about that but it sounds fabulous.
she’s living the dream’!
		
Click to expand...

How fabulous!


----------



## P3LH (13 November 2022)

Sounds the ideal home - I really do think the spaniels who are actually working bred, as opposed to just being working type, really need a lot to keep them happy. Years ago we kept going for four years with ours, naively purchased out of some of the finest FTCH dogs in the world including both parents - and in the end realised it was wrong for him, let alone it driving us nuts. Prompted by my mothers health at the time too. He went to friends with a horse stud, and was used for rough shooting - and lives his days long and happy. A world away from a neurotic, shadow chasing, no recall, cat slaughtering maniac he was with us.


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2022)

I’m so happy for her.


----------



## Spotherisk (14 November 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I’m so happy for her.
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone, human and dog, was a winner in this case! 😊


----------



## Moobli (14 November 2022)

A very happy ending.


----------

